# Has anyone’s wife tried to come back?



## Islandguy1242 (Jan 26, 2020)

Just wondering from other perspectives on wives that tried to come back after separation/ divorce. How did you handle it did you take her back or kick her to the curb?


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

Islandguy1242 said:


> Just wondering from other perspectives on wives that tried to come back after separation/ divorce. How did you handle it did you take her back or kick her to the curb?


Forget about other people’s relationships. 
You have a wife who cheated openly on you after convincing you to give up everything and move to her home town. When you caught her in a bar with her ex boyfriend she threatened to call the cops on you.
She then moved on to another boyfriend. 
She hid all your money and prevented you from even having your car. 
She stopped you from seeing your pet dogs. 
She treated you like **** and according to her parents she’s done it before with a guy who she convinced to put a down payment on a house, then she dumped him. 
And you are considering taking this lying, cheating, thieving two faced skank back?
WTF is wrong with you?


----------



## Taxman (Dec 21, 2016)

Yes, I have had a couple of instances of this in my practice. Overall, the separation usually reveals more about the actions of the wayward partner, as they are no longer actively covering up. As I have related in the past, I had one that was gone for about a year. Showed up randomly on his doorstep, and expected that she would be welcomed home, only to find out that he had met and gotten engaged to another woman. That idea frankly never entered her mind. He hunkered down after she left, and did what we here are almost scripted on: He hit the gym. Improved physically. Whatever she took in the divorce, he replaced and added to his assets. His mental clarity reflected at work, and he was promoted. So when the ex got a load of the fiance, she reacted unpleasantly. The fiance had just sent her away. Day or two later, we get a letter from her attorneys, wanting to reopen the settlement. Vindictive? We shut her down quickly, pointing out that one of our people contacted her AP, who told us that he kicked her out after a year. She backed off, and then went on a campaign to try and convince him to drop the fiance and get back with her. 

I had one other who after five years, asked his exBW out, and tried to sell her on going back into a relationship with him. She laughed in his face. She basically told him, you are immature, untrustworthy, not particularly handsome, your breath stinks and you have a teeny d**k. Every man I have been with since you left is ten times the man you are. Dude crashed and burned. She called the lawyer who handled her case, and he near soiled himself laughing. He then calls us, resulting in wonderment. Absolute wonderment. Complete detachment from reality.


----------



## notmyjamie (Feb 5, 2019)

*Re: Has anyone’s wife tried to come back?*



Islandguy1242 said:


> Just wondering from other perspectives on wives that tried to come back after separation/ divorce. How did you handle it did you take her back or kick her to the curb?


I would sooner walk over hot coals, naked, in front of my entire town, than take your wife back. Please, please, please have more sense and self worth than that. Kick her to the curb.


----------



## Tilted 1 (Jul 23, 2019)

*Re: Has anyone’s wife tried to come back?*



Andy1001 said:


> WTF is wrong with you?


Really!!!


----------



## Tilted 1 (Jul 23, 2019)

*Re: Has anyone’s wife tried to come back?*



notmyjamie said:


> I would sooner walk over hot coals, naked, in front of my entire town, than take your wife back. Please, please, please have more sense and self worth than that. Kick her to the curb.


NMJ, Please don't walk over hot coals, just up load us the video😋


----------



## notmyjamie (Feb 5, 2019)

*Re: Has anyone’s wife tried to come back?*



Tilted 1 said:


> NMJ, Please don't walk over hot coals, just up load us the video


Ugh...the batteries are dead in my camcorder. Sorry!!!! I am a decedent of Lady Godiva's husband though so maybe I'll do it again someday. LOL

All joking aside, OP...I hope you know you are worth so much more than what your wife has to offer you which is simply nothing but more heartbreak for you.


----------



## Music Lover (Feb 9, 2016)

*Re: Has anyone’s wife tried to come back?*

Yes. My previous partner wouldn't fully accept that our relationship was over after legal separation and financial settlement. She was encouraged by the fact that neither of us had been unfaithful during the relationship. Also, she thought that as we had no problems in the bedroom, everything else about our relationship must be hunky dory too. She just couldn't see the issues that were deal breakers to me. I remember thinking that sex may never be that good again, but still wanting to be free from the relationship.

In the first instance, I allowed her to stay with me while she recovered from an operation, looked after her, took her to hospital, etc. When she was better and I insisted she couldn't stay indefinitely, it was almost as painful as the original break up. She rewarded my kindness by falsely making out to everybody that I'd cruelly dumped her when she was ill.

On a couple of subsequent occasions, I allowed her briefly back into my life. Both times, we had sex. In our defense, I would say that we'd both been celibate during and since our break up. She told me that she was worried her operation would end her sex life. However, I can't say these were sympathy ****s because I still found her extremely desirable. To my shame, I knew I was storing up future pain by succumbing to her charms, but went ahead regardless. Each time, we had to break up all over again.

If I had not met my current wife, these relapses might have continued. It was me having another woman that finally convinced her the relationship was over. I don't think it could have completely ended any other way. My wife said she feared for a long time that my previous partner would come back and take me away from her. She did understand what had happened because she had an ongoing friendship with her ex-partner. The difference was that he became a friend of mine too which could never have happened with my ex.


----------



## WhiskeyVictor (Sep 13, 2016)

Andy1001 said:


> Islandguy1242 said:
> 
> 
> > Just wondering from other perspectives on wives that tried to come back after separation/ divorce. How did you handle it did you take her back or kick her to the curb?
> ...


Oh wow! I’m with you, never mind anyone else’s success stories, that woman needs to alone to get herself together. Do not proceed if she tries to come back, she was probably kicked out of someone else’s life.


----------

